# Identify this insect



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What is this?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Boll weevil


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Fairview said:


> Boll weevil


 
I was gonna say an ugly bug:laughing:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chrisn said:


> I was gonna say an ugly bug:laughing:


An old cotton farmer wouldn't be nearly as polite as you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=boll+weevil&qpvt=boll+weevil&FORM=IGRE


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

my guess
strawberry root weevil


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes. Fairview is right, it is Boll Weevil


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Fairview said:


> An old cotton farmer wouldn't be nearly as polite as you.


 
I'll bet not:whistling2:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

My guess? It's a quarter.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

spaceman spif said:


> My guess? It's a quarter.


head's up also, it's not worth 25 cent's now tho


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. I've found 2 more of them now.


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> Thanks. I've found 2 more of them now.


so... now you have 75 cents?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

one cut said:


> so... now you have 75 cents?


:laughing:
Yep. Would you like one? They are nice and shiny. I'll trade you one for one of those wrinkled up old paper dollars you have.



(I meant weevils :thumbsup: )


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> :laughing:
> Yep. Would you like one? They are nice and shiny. I'll trade you one for one of those wrinkled up old paper dollars you have.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I didn't know Monopoly money was worth that much. I got a stack of Monopoly $1.00 bills I can send to you, about 100 of them. $25.00 for them sounds great. :laughing:


----------

